# Decorative _01



## khaled farag (11 يوليو 2010)




----------



## النجار2 (12 يوليو 2010)

جميل اخ خالد انت ذو حس فنى مرهف ما شاء الله واجمل ما فيك انك لا تجسد اشكال منهى عنها شرعا وانما كل اعمالك اعمال هندسية او ورود وازهار

الى الامام اخى


----------



## khaled farag (13 يوليو 2010)

النجار2 قال:


> جميل اخ خالد انت ذو حس فنى مرهف ما شاء الله واجمل ما فيك انك لا تجسد اشكال منهى عنها شرعا وانما كل اعمالك اعمال هندسية او ورود وازهار
> 
> الى الامام اخى


 

صدقت أخى فأنا أتجنب قدر استطاعتى مضاهاة خلق الله و ذوات الأرواح و إن كان ولا بد فتكون أشكالاً مجردة أو غير مكتملة وليغفر الله لى ما سبق

يقول الله تعالى




 ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي. فليخلقوا ذرة، أو ليخلقوا برة، أو ليخلقوا شعيرة

 .

وكذلك قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم 




 أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة الذين يضاهئون بخلق الله



مشكور أخى الكريم على التذكرة و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedcnc (13 يوليو 2010)

روعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled farag (29 يوليو 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> روعه بارك الله فيك


 

مشكور أخى الكريم على مرورك الطيب و بارك الله فيك أيضاً


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (1 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله ربنا يصلح حالنا وحالك وحال جميع الاعضاء الى كل خير وبر


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (1 أغسطس 2010)

معذرة لي ملاحظة بسيطة ولكنها غير يسيرة في تعليقك الذي قلت فيه 

يقول الله تعالى



 ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي. فليخلقوا ذرة، أو ليخلقوا برة، أو ليخلقوا شعيرة

 .
من الممكن ان يتوهم القاريء ان هذا الكلام في كتاب الله القران العظيم وهو ليس كذلك بل هو حديث من أحاديث رسول رب العالمين التي يرويها عن رب العالمين وهى تسمى بالحديث القدسي / فإذا ارادت ان ترويه اسبقه بقولك مثلا قال الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي...

ولا تنساني من الدعاء لي وسامحني ان ازعجتك فالدين النصيحة


----------



## khaled farag (1 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ محمد ( أبو البراء)
 جزاك الله خيراً على التنوية فهذا الحديث القدسى و إن كان معروفاً إلا أنة كان يتوجب فعلاً 
ان يسبق بأنة حديث قدسى ولكنة فى النهاية كلام  الله 
وللأسف فالموقع لا يسمح بالتعديل فى المواضيع .. فقد أدركت ذلك ولكننى ماستطعت تعديلها
غفر الله لكم ولنا ولجميع المسلمين


----------

